# Want to share pictures



## cruisor (Mar 13, 2015)

I just bought a Carson Digital Microscope and wanted to share my first pictures of my grow.  This is my second grow and is White Widow at 6 weeks flowering.

Enjoy 

View attachment 20150313123324.bmp


View attachment 20150313123422.bmp


View attachment 20150313123627.bmp


View attachment 20150313123710.bmp


View attachment 20150313123922.bmp


View attachment 20150313123836.bmp


View attachment 20150313124033.bmp


View attachment 20150313124121.bmp


View attachment 20150313124513.bmp


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

Well aren't those nice clean shots of beauty! nice.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice, looks good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice Porn.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## cruisor (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments

cruisor


----------



## echO (Mar 16, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## ShawnBaker (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

cool man show us the whole plant  gl on the finish looking nice


----------



## Shaun485 (May 14, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------

